# F250 best year to buy used



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking in to buying a used F250 and I know some years are better than others. Whats everyones take. This will be my first diesel truck.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

1999 7.3


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

If your looking at the older ones the last two years of the 7.3 were the best 02 and 03. Just getting harder and harder to come by.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

What is your price range?

7.3s are bullet-proof, be they old body style (I have a 96) or Super Duty. Problem is, they are getting up there in mileage. Mine has 212K.

Early 6.0 (2003-2005) are dicey. By 2006-2007, they worked out the vast majority of the issues and can be bought fairly cheap.

I haven't heard much negative about the 6.4 trucks (2008-2010) except they are a royal PITA to work on.

The 6.7 trucks so far have been great. In addition to my 7.3, I have a 2011 6.7 that I bought used in August. So far I love it. My only complaint is the fuel mileage is less than my 7.3. Looks like it will be a PITA to work on as well.

Do some research on www.thedieselstop.com . I've been on there since 2002 and have received quite a bit of good information.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I've got a 2008 F-250 Lariat crew cab 4 X 4 w/ 177K on the clock with an H & S XRT PRO programmer running DPF delete good truck if interested. Got a new F-350 being delivered next week (to handle the new fifth-wheel).

PM me if interested .


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats your price range?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm looking for the 06-07 range I think. I'm in the 20-25k but need to sell my truck before I do anything.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

You can buy a low mile 2006 70k to 80k miles and bullet proof it for less than 25.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*6.0!!!!*

The 6.0 is a beast if it is done right. Not much difference in the years, just slightly modded parts that go by the wayside in a bullitproofing any way. Do your homework on it, and get it bullit proofed ASAP or risk buying a motor that's not cheap. I would also recommend a bad *** security system as mine was stolen, used to rob an ATM at a bank. They are high on the theft reports. Lots of expensive parts to sell. Gl to you


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

I would pass on the 6.0 and the 6.4 Power strokes. The 7.3 Power Strokes still command a high price due to their great reputation for reliability and the 6.7 has had some HPFP failures costing the owners $10k - $12k in repairs and there has been some engines that have dropped the valve and trashed the engine in some '11 models. 

Good luck...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! I would love to find something in the 06' with 80k miles. Everything I have found is well over 140k


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Look on www.southeasttexas.com if you have not already


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

None of the above, don't buy a ford diesel, if u want a working truck u should really consider a dodge before u throw away ur money


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

crocket said:


> None of the above, don't buy a ford diesel, if u want a working truck u should really consider a dodge before u throw away ur money


But if you want a transmission, frontend, rear end, interior and frame that will last then get a ford.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

philliwt said:


> But if you want a transmission, frontend, rear end, interior and frame that will last then get a ford.


Thats kinda how I feel. I have always thought fords where the best finished out trucks.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

There was a 2001 7.3 in classifieds the other day that is a very nice truck the guy was trying to trade it in with me but it is worth more than we were gonna put in it. Shoot me a PM if you want his number


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

crocket said:


> None of the above, don't buy a ford diesel, if u want a working truck u should really consider a dodge before u throw away ur money


Gee, I wish you'd have told me that 212K miles ago when I bought my 1996 F250......


----------



## Makojj (Sep 28, 2012)

Worm Drowner said:


> Gee, I wish you'd have told me that 212K miles ago when I bought my 1996 F250......


LOL, my old '99 f350 basically went to hell and back, 250k miles later it only had one repair for about $1000...best truck i've ever driven


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

philliwt said:


> But if you want a transmission, frontend, rear end, interior and frame that will last then get a ford.


 I would agree, except for the rear end and frame. I have both ford and dodge work trucks


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

theyallbreak said:


> I would agree, except for the rear end and frame. I have both ford and dodge work trucks


If you put a dodge and a ford next to eachother almost always the dodge has more rust on the frame


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

if you go with the 7.3L, and if you like to make modifications to gain more power. 
All of the "OBS" 95-97 model trucks have a forged rod engine from the factory. they dont have any of the newer model turbo and intercooler setups, nor the updated electronic fueling, but you can always upgrade to the L99-03 model set up or better.

look for a "super duty" from Late 99 to a 2000 model. those have the forged rod motors in them. they can handle 500 rwhp with the proper tuning. it will save you money and hassle by not buying a 2001 to 03 7.3L, they do not come with rods that are reliable over anything but a tuner. if modifying is what you are into.

as stated many times, the 6.0L is a good motor once it is bullet proofed. the 6.0L makes more power with less displacement. but there is a trade off. breakage. great transmission behind those trucks.

6.4L is the same as a 6.0L problem wise. its gonna have problems. but you can make them into a nice running truck, it only takes money.

as far as the trucks themselves go. the ride quality and accesories only get better the newer you go. look on forums such as power stroke army, and power stroke .org for trucks that have a bunch of goodies already installed, you will be surprized on the prices. good luck.


----------

